# Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta-Keys von Amazon verschickt



## XFX (21. Januar 2010)

Kurz und knapp ich alle Amazon-Vorbesteller darauf aufmerksam machen, dass damit begonnen wurde die Beta-Keys an die Vorbesteller zu versenden. Das US-Amerikanische Social-Commerce-Versandhaus ist bekanntlich offizieller Deutscher Partner für die Verteilung eines Beta-Key, wenn man denn bei dem beliebten Händler seine Vorbestellung für Bad Comapny 2 abgegeben hat.

Habe den Beta Key heute auch erhalten.

* Anfrage entfernt*

Viel spaß bei der Beta


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es immernoch schade, das UK keine Keys bekommen hat 
Naja muss ich hoffen einen über die BF Homepage zu bekommen ^^

Gruß


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (21. Januar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/54925-sammelthread-battlefield-bad-company-2-a.html


* Entfernt*
Hab nix gesagt, mit 4 Mitgliedern zieht man natürlich keine Spaghetti vom Teller, hier besteht handlungsbedarf. Es sei dir verziehen 


Gruß


----------



## Hugo78 (21. Januar 2010)

Hab mein Key auch grad erhalten.


----------



## SB94 (21. Januar 2010)

ich noch net
hab aber auch erst heute morgen bestellt..


----------



## XFX (21. Januar 2010)

Das steht auf der Homepage von Amazon,

Der erste Versand der Keys ist erfolgt, die nächsten Keys werden spätestens vier Werktage nach Ihrem Kauf per E-Mail zugesandt. 

Amazon.de: Games: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Beta-Aktion


----------



## martimoto (21. Januar 2010)

Nette sache,,ich warte jedoch bis es raus ist,,und dann wird gezockt


----------



## XFX (21. Januar 2010)

Ne das könnte ich nicht dafür ist die Vorfreude zu groß.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Habe bei ES Store direkt bestellt und noch keine mail bekommen!?


----------



## Gnome (21. Januar 2010)

Muahahaa ich hab meinen heute auch gekriegt...werds aber erst morgen mir durchlesen heute keine Zeit^^...


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2010)

Die Werbung aus diesem Thread wurde entfernt. Dem Ersteller dieser News seien bei dieser Gelegenheit mal die Forenregeln nahe gelegt. Im Wiederholungsfall drohen sonst leider 3 saftige Punkte in rot.


----------



## XFX (21. Januar 2010)

Ja Sorry kommt nicht mehr vor. War nur so Aufgeregt den auf diesen Key warte ich schon so lange


----------



## kuer (22. Januar 2010)

Habe bei Amazon angerufen. meiner ist heute in der Mailbox. Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie sich das Game spielt.


----------



## alm0st (22. Januar 2010)

Kann's kaum erwarten, nächste Woche gehts los


----------



## robsta (22. Januar 2010)

habe den Key auch schon bekommen und freue mich auf den Beta release


----------



## Syntax_E (22. Januar 2010)

hier auch heute bekommen .... aber kann man es jetzt auch schon irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## MARIIIO (22. Januar 2010)

Syntax_E schrieb:


> hier auch heute bekommen .... aber kann man es jetzt auch schon irgendwo runterladen?



Ließ mal deine Email genauer, neben dem Key ist auch noch ein Link zu einer Amazon-Seite aufgeführt, auf der man wiederum bald erfdahren kann, wo die BETA runtergeladen werden kann.

Bin mal gespannt, wie ausgelastet die Server sein werden


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Januar 2010)

Oh ja ... 2-3 GB mit max. 30kb/s, das macht Spaß ....


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Januar 2010)

Wie kommste denn auf 2 - 3 GB?

Das ist eine Map, ein paar Models und sonstiger Code... im Sammelthread gibts eh schon ne kleine Wette wie groß der Download sein wird. Mein Tipp 1,3GB. Crysis Demo war auch nicht viel größer.


----------



## Marvin82 (22. Januar 2010)

Denke auch so knapp 1,5Gb wird es werden


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was ihr berichten werdet. Will es sehr sehr gerne Zocken. Aber ich habe es nicht vorbestellt. Vielleicht kenne ich irgent jemanden bei dem ich das mal die Beta zocken kann bevor das Spiel raus kommt.


----------



## Marvin82 (22. Januar 2010)

Starte doch ne Suche evtl hat jemand nen Key über!


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Januar 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn auf 2 - 3 GB?
> 
> Das ist eine Map, ein paar Models und sonstiger Code... im Sammelthread gibts eh schon ne kleine Wette wie groß der Download sein wird. Mein Tipp 1,3GB. Crysis Demo war auch nicht viel größer.



Ich hab mich da an die ArmA2 Demo erinnert, das waren auch so 2-3 GB.
Aber wie auch immer, auch ein 1,3 GB DL macht keinen Spaß wenn die Server nur 30kb/s pro client rausgeben.


----------



## kuer (22. Januar 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt was ihr berichten werdet. Will es sehr sehr gerne Zocken. Aber ich habe es nicht vorbestellt. Vielleicht kenne ich irgent jemanden bei dem ich das mal die Beta zocken kann bevor das Spiel raus kommt.


 


Bestell doch vor, nutze den Key. Wenn es nicht gefällt, bestellst du es wieder ab. Wo ist das Problem ???? Selbst wenn es dir gefällt und du nicht vorbestellen willst, dann ziehst du deine Vorbestellung sofort wieder zurück, nachdem du den Key hast. (wäre allerdings die miese Metode)



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da an die ArmA2 Demo erinnert, das waren auch so 2-3 GB.
> Aber wie auch immer, auch ein 1,3 GB DL macht keinen Spaß wenn die Server nur 30kb/s pro client rausgeben.


 

Worauf willst du hinaus  du brauchst es doch nicht ziehen wenn du nicht willst.  man man


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Januar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Worauf willst du hinaus  du brauchst es doch nicht ziehen wenn du nicht willst.  man man


Wenn dir nicht klar ist, worauf ich mich beziehe, warum stellst du dann Mutmassungen an?
Wenn du dir die "Mühe" gemacht hättest, hier mal eine Seite zurück zugehen in den Kommentaren, dann wäre dir Folgender aufgefallen. 



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie ausgelastet die Server sein werden



Ein Blick auf meine Antwort hierzu ^^, könnte dir Klarheit verschaffen.

Aber ehe noch eine Frage aufkommt, es war ein Scherz, eine Anspielung auf den zu erwartenden Ansturm, und somit die zuerwartende Serverlast in den ersten Tagen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2010)

Da ziemlich ähnlich: Bitte hier weiter diskutieren

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/86678-betakey-aktion-auf-battlefield-de-2.html


----------

